# UNEARTH (Ken Susi) a look into my Ibanez custom 7-strings



## kensusi (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank You for taking a look into my collection of custom Ibanez 7-string guitars. If you want to ask questions or even get your own Ken Susi custom guitar, 
Please send all your requests to:
Ibanez Guitars, Hollow Bodies, Basses, Acoustics, Amps & Electronics...



UNEARTH (Ken Susi) Ibanez custom 7-strings
Pictures by kensusiguitars - Photobucket

to hear music clips recorded with these guitars go to....
http://www.myspace.com/kensusiguitars


----------



## setsuna7 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanx Ken!!! Always loved your Band!!!!!!!!\m/


----------



## Decipher (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Ken! And yes, it would be nice to see some Sig Ibby's for both you and Buzz....


----------



## EliNoPants (Jun 2, 2009)

cool man, and i'm gonna be seeing you guys Saturday...assuming i bump into you at the venue, i will be drunk enough to explain how if you had gotten Ibanez to sell the Destroyer model there with 7-strings and reverse headstock and all, i'd have bought one, maybe two


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks for the pics!! 
Unearth fuckin rules.. and you and Buz are the shit!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 2, 2009)

Those are some nice looking guitars.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jun 2, 2009)

I love that natural finish. Your (for lack of a better word) not so common colored guitars are my favourites.

I love how casual said famous people are here on the forums.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice collection you have there sir!


----------



## alecisonfire (Jun 2, 2009)

thats some hot shit right there. haha i like the darker colored frets in the place of markers on the natural one.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jun 2, 2009)

That destroyer is hot. I won't lie.

I want one


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 2, 2009)

LOVIN the red s-7


----------



## AeonSolus (Jun 2, 2009)

Holy raped hookabies!, 7 string destroyer!!!!

We love you Ken , would you please persuade ibanez to get that into production? else i'll cry


----------



## Rich5150 (Jun 2, 2009)

Killer collection and it was great to meet you at the Starland Ballroom show. ya know i was wondering whos red S that was i figured it was Buz's seeing as you had the white 1527 and your original single pickup S

Anyway you guys kill get some sig models out so i can buy em


----------



## TMM (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm loving the pink RG7 w/ maple fretboard


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 2, 2009)

Very nice collection Ken. 

And of course:  

Looking forward to hearing more from you and Buzz (namely more juicy toys and possible sig news).


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 2, 2009)

Damn! There are some wicked guitars in that collection.

Good to see some big names posting it up on the forum


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 2, 2009)

Very awesome stuff. The destroyer and rg7550 (7 string 550) are fucking amazing.


----------



## jsousa (Jun 2, 2009)

kensusi said:


> Thank You for taking a look into my collection of custom Ibanez 7-string guitars. If you want to ask questions or even get your own Ken Susi custom guitar,
> Please send all your requests to:
> Ibanez Guitars, Hollow Bodies, Basses, Acoustics, Amps & Electronics...
> 
> ...



ken - what do you mean get your own ken susi custom guitar??? like, bug ibanez till they release one? haha

I LOVE that rg7 road flare red one. so amazing. ive been bugging buzz on facebook trying to get him to take pics of his collection, but he hasnt responded. hopefully he isnt one of "those" artists...



TMM said:


> I'm loving the pink RG7 w/ maple fretboard



its not pink its road flare red, a very bright almost flourescent red


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll see you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 2, 2009)

Sweet guitars - does that natural one have both rosewood and ebony on the board?

..and every time I've seen or heard an interview with you, I've cracked the fuck up dude, haha


----------



## Durero (Jun 2, 2009)

a 24 fret S-7!
can you tell us more about the fret markers on that one? They look quite subtle, can you see them on stage?


----------



## Shannon (Jun 2, 2009)

I love the Road Flare Red model w/ the maple fretboard (aka RG550-7). This need to be a production model!

And welcome, Ken!


----------



## yellowv (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome to the site Ken. I as well as a ton of people here are big fans. Awesome to have both you and Buz here now


----------



## mat091285 (Jun 2, 2009)

Three Cheers to Ken to provide us your private collection of weapon abuse!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice guitars man


----------



## Durero (Jun 2, 2009)

meant to include the pic in my post above.

Can you tell us how the fretboard has been marked here Ken? Looks like it's been stained darker between the frets which would otherwise have inlayed dot markers.

was it hard to convince them to make a 24-fret 7-string S for you?


----------



## -K4G- (Jun 2, 2009)

Very noice.


----------



## explosivo (Jun 2, 2009)

That explorer shaped one is ridiculous in the most awesome kind of way.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 3, 2009)

some very sexy toys ken.another fan of your destroyer


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2009)

Gotta say, I love the red Universe.


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 3, 2009)

nice guitars man!!! Love your band's stuff!!! 


off topic: love that corvette of yours man!!


----------



## Harry (Jun 3, 2009)

I would piss my pants every day for a month straight to have that Road Flare Red, that is so amazing.
Well, okay maybe not piss my pants


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 3, 2009)

Harry said:


> I would piss my pants every day for a month straight to have that Road Flare Red, that is so amazing.
> Well, okay maybe not piss my pants



Too late now mate to retract that statement 

Start unrinating


----------



## Harry (Jun 3, 2009)

^


----------



## Wi77iam (Jun 3, 2009)

.. start urinating .. NAO!!  
I want RG550-7 too


----------



## Apophis (Jun 3, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## powergroover (Jun 3, 2009)

MOAR


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 3, 2009)

Thx, Ken. Nice collection!

Now you only have to persuade Buz to do the same...ok?


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Jun 3, 2009)

Fuckin' sweet guitars. What I would do for that red ibby...! Heres a thought.
Ill kill you and take it at a show
Wait...that means no more unearth...

Just kidding. Welcome to the forums, too!


----------



## Abbott220 (Jun 3, 2009)

Its a reflector paint on the frets, brilliant idea everyone should ask Ibanez for one for christmas!


This is how i lick Kens guitar....


----------



## TimSE (Jun 3, 2009)

hurray for Unearth guys being awesome


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 3, 2009)

mmm, RFR uni!
NICE ONE KEN!


----------



## Isan (Jun 3, 2009)

Haha I talked to buz about this last night, he did not seem to thrilled with ibanez not making them sigs.


----------



## 220BX (Jun 3, 2009)

the road flare red universe looks awesome, the red S7 looks ace aswell.. 

you both have some really amazing guitars...


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2009)

Isan said:


> Haha I talked to buz about this last night, he did not seem to thrilled with ibanez not making them sigs.



I sure wouldn't. Those motherfuckers deserve signatures. Hell, they deserved them after The Oncoming Storm.


----------



## jsousa (Jun 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> I sure wouldn't. Those motherfuckers deserve signatures. Hell, they deserved them after The Oncoming Storm.



there are many other bands on the same level who are denied sigs bro


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 3, 2009)

^
Maybe Dean will offer them sigs.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 3, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> Maybe Dean will offer them sigs.



Don't Say that!!! 

I would LOVE to see some Unearth Sigs, especially if it means 7 string Destroyer with Reversed headstock, and/or a 7 string RG550 with reversed headstock.  I would crap my pants.


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2009)

jsousa said:


> there are many other bands on the same level who are denied sigs bro



I know. I just really think Ken and Buz deserve them.


----------



## That_One_Person (Jun 4, 2009)

I have not heard many of their tunes, but I know I would rather buy an Unearth signature than a Dragonforce sig.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jun 4, 2009)

get me one of those natty s-7's with the reversed stock.....RAWR


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 5, 2009)

I would do bad things for that RFR 550-7.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 5, 2009)

That RFR RG looks so good in person it's ridiculous. Ibanez needs to make that a production model


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 5, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> That RFR RG looks so good in person it's ridiculous. Ibanez needs to make that a production model



I would absolutely buy one of those. I wouldnt mind seeing a 7 string version of the rg770 either. Or the rg2610 in a bright color, Or a 540p. I suppose I can keep on dreaming though.


----------



## PnKnG (Jun 5, 2009)

I would love to see some Unearth sigs too 
For you Ken I would say either the S with the Susi Blackout Neck or the Road Flare Red Universe and for Buz the Silverburst S.
Anybody knows the exact mail for Ibanez so that we can bug them about it?
I mean come on. just show them this damn thread.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jun 5, 2009)

I would love an RFR 550-7, or even a DY 550-7. I have a BK 550XXR, it's a marvelous instrument.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 5, 2009)

Those are some damn nice guitars


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> I would do bad things for that RFR 550-7.



I'm surprised you don't have it already.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 5, 2009)

Rick said:


> I'm surprised you don't have it already.



If he ever sells it - count on it.


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2009)

NO H8. 

I'm counting on it!


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 5, 2009)

That destroyer, it destroys. And that Road Flare Red UV is fucking GNARLY.

And you guys both deserve sigs. I mean, if it wasn't for Unearth, there are lot of people who wouldn't be playing 7's right now, and we probably wouldn't have the S7 back, you guys were a big help for that.


----------



## rvoteary (Jun 5, 2009)

RED UV FTW!


----------



## Isan (Jun 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## SamSam (Jun 10, 2009)

Man I want that pink RG it's so fucking sexy I want a gay seven dammit!


----------



## NecroFetus (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pics man! AWESOME guitars!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd buy one of those in a heartbeat, and would be actually able too.


The sad thing is, if they do offer them most people will just bitch about the price and wind up not buying them.


----------



## rvoteary (Jun 12, 2009)

more pics of the red uv!!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 12, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The sad thing is, if they do offer them most people will just bitch about the price and wind up not buying them.



Shhhh, don't tell them our secret.


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> Shhhh, don't tell them our secret.



I like your new avatar.


----------

